# SNOW



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

do you all think that all this snow will help or hurt the morel season? i'm in northern indiana. i got a feeling a lot of my spots will be flooded out this year...also have very cold temps into next week. hope it's not one of those years it jumps right into summer..


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

I agree this melt down will flood alot of the spots i hunt around the swamps in my area. If the temps would just warm and hold,might force out some oysters


----------



## diver268 (Mar 15, 2014)

I think it will help if we get the warmth. As far as being in a swamp, I have picked LOTS of mushrooms that were growing up through water. It was funny seeing all the water with those big mushrooms just sticking straight up out of the water.


----------



## river rat 70 (Mar 16, 2013)

In my opinion I say an average winter, average spring makes for good shroomin.


----------



## 357magnum (Mar 27, 2013)

You trying to say this winter has been average?


----------



## smokey (Nov 19, 2012)

May not be average but it's sure been a long one. Anybody here hunt jackson/washington state forest. Will be there the end of April


----------

